# trailer up grade



## samtech (Apr 27, 2015)

Just some pics of some upgrading to trailer. I added steel for side bunks, new fenders. Sanded all of trailer, and primed. Got to decide what color to go with. Want to paint it as soon as possible so I can put boat back on it. There are some pics of the various stages of what I made, step plates front and rear, and the brackets for side bunks. Pics are in reverse order.


----------



## Johnny (Apr 28, 2015)

very professional looking. It should last you quite awhile.
good job !!


----------

